# ESPN Monday Night Football Sucks!



## Steve (Oct 31, 2006)

Discuss.


I miss ABC.


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2006)

Hell, I liked Dennis Miller better than this crew. It's the Sword of Damocles!


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 31, 2006)

Tony Kornheiser =  

Way too negative.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 31, 2006)

Worst crew ever. Kornheiser and Theisman are abysmal.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 31, 2006)

What kills me is when they did two games the first Monday, the Vermiel/Jaworski combo was flat awesome - I'd watch any game they did...

...and then back to reality, where we have to listen to Theismann be an idiot.


----------



## Steve (Oct 31, 2006)

Boomer Esiason FTW! - Best analyst ever. IMO.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 31, 2006)

Heh. Boomer's pretty good, actually, but nobody says more relevant things than Jaws. He's the best analyst on TV right now, in any sport.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 31, 2006)

What the fuck is this 'Monday Night _Football_' you speak of?






FTW! 

[action=The Dark Wolf]thinks actually, Raw has been pretty shitty lately, too. TNA - the future of professional wrestling. [/action]


----------



## Vince (Nov 1, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Tony Kornheiser =



I agree. And what's with that fucking comb-over?!  




The Dark Wolf said:


> What the fuck is this 'Monday Night _Football_' you speak of?



An actual sport


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 1, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> I agree. And what's with that fucking comb-over?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you call a sport real without steel chairs being slammed over someone's head? 

But as for "conventional" sports, the NBA starts today!


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> What the fuck is this 'Monday Night _Football_' you speak of?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree on both parts. Congrats to Sting for taking Jeff Jarrett down.


----------



## MetalMike (Nov 15, 2006)

I think you might be forgetting about "Jacked Up!" and Chris Berman.


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 15, 2006)

I miss Howard Cosell and Walt Garrison 

Damn I'm old


----------



## Nipples (Nov 21, 2006)

Im a fan of Sunday afternoon football.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow nice. It's refreshing to see a team with cheerleaders who are actually hot


----------



## Nipples (Nov 21, 2006)

Yep. These are the NFL's finest. 

And I went to HS with one but never kept in contact afterwards


----------

